# My sneezing rats? baytril not doing the trick?



## SlipAnc (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm a first time rat owner and I have two female rats which are now around 3 and 1/2 months old and they won't stop sneezing.
At first it was quite bad but then I recently changed bedding to fleece which crosses out the dust problem.
I have the rats for 1 and 1/2 months and they been sneezing all this time even to this day. 
Through out this time I've been to the vet twice now and he said that he cant really see anything wrong with them and if there is something it could only be a start of an infection
I was given baytril to give them once a day 0.7 ml for each one. They're on it for almost 3 weeks now and they still sneeze like baytril doesn't exactly solve the problem. Is there anything else I can do or give them to make them stop sneezing. I heard the combo of baytril and doxycycline does the trick for a lot of people.
should I try that? what doses would be right ?

Please help, I want my ratties to be healthy 

p.s. If the weather gets really hot and the air is dry, could that also be the reason why they be sneezing? Its been rather hot the last few days.


----------



## SmittenRitten (Oct 27, 2006)

My rats have usually responded to the baytril/doxy combo. Since you'd have to go to the vet to obtain the doxy in the first place, they will be able to tell you the correct dosage for the weight of your rats. If that combo doesn't work there are other alternatives out there. But ... your vet didn't see anything wrong and still gave you an antibiotic? Was that just ... precautionary? I know some vets wont just randomly give out meds like that since they dont want the animals to become immune to it unneccessarily. 

Where did you get your rats from? If from a shop or something then it could just be bad genetics. If you got them from a breeder you need to let them know asap since they need to know abt any and all health issues. You did the best thing switching them to fleece, make sure u keep if very clean and free from the ammonia scent of urine, that's very bad for rats sinus. Make sure that your air filters are changed frequently to keep dust out of the air, and add a humidifyer if possible to make sure the dry air doesnt get to them too much.


----------



## SlipAnc (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, two different vets in the same place checked them and didnt notice anything bad. And yes I believe the baytril was given precautionary.
I cleaned out the room like crazy to make sure there is no dust and all which has improved the sneezing but it still appears. The vet gave me more baytril last time i visited him and basically told me to focus on dust and that kinda stuff. Yet we're not quite there yet :/


----------

